# Chuff Enuff Drip Tops



## Paulie (6/8/14)

Hey all,

Check these out for drippers.

http://www.thevapeunit.com/collections/chuff-enuff/products/chuff-enuff-drip-tops-black

Not sure if we will be able to get them here but the look cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (6/8/14)

But thats a bit stiff for a drip tip... $25?


----------



## Paulie (6/8/14)

@Nightfearz remember that this is more than just a drip tip its actually a cap tip that fits ontop of your dripper. but it is expensive


----------



## zadiac (3/9/14)

Already ordered me a pack of 5 from Slowtech. $4.55


----------

